# 2021 NEW MAJEK M2 ILLUSION



## SCB4U (Oct 15, 2019)

*THIS NEW 2021 MAJEK ILLUSION IS AVAILABLE WILL HAVE A VF250 LA SHO YAMAHA MOTOR HAS RAISED CONSOLE, GREY AND COBALT BLUE JACK PLATE TALL GRAB RAILS, TILT STEERING TWO TONE SPECIAL ORDER GEL COAT CALL STEVEN AT ARANSAS PASS PREMIER TODAY WONT BE ON MARKET LONG $78,520 CALL 
361-758-2140 ASK FOR STEVEN






















































*


----------

